# Queens Birthday Long Weekend 9/10/11 June - Noosa



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey everyone.
Ill be at Noosa with the fam for the lon weekend.

Im going to dedicate a whole day (probably the Saturday) to exploring this Noosa River targeting Bream, Taylor and Trevs.

Depending on the weather i would also considder taking them off main beach and heading out deeper.

I would welcome company on the river. I used to fish it all the time as a kid but with bait. I have a pretty good idea where to start but the more the merrier.

Let me know.

Cheers.

Angus


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds interesting. I might be in for this.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

speaking of noosa, anyone heard from BillyBob lately?

hope he's still getting amongst the big ones!

brisvegas - sorry to hijack the thread - I'll be there in spirit!


----------

